#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  BGP em Cisco 2811

## ijr

Não tenho experiência nessa parte de BGP.

Temos aqui um Cisco 2811 sem uso. Seria possível rodar BGP de 2 operadoras nesse roteador????? Ou ele é muito fraco?

Tenho disponibilidade deste cisco e uma RB1200.

----------


## telworld

> Não tenho experiência nessa parte de BGP.
> 
> Temos aqui um Cisco 2811 sem uso. Seria possível rodar BGP de 2 operadoras nesse roteador????? Ou ele é muito fraco?
> 
> Tenho disponibilidade deste cisco e uma RB1200.



Parte para sua RB 1200, pois é bem melhor custo justo e se queimar é só rodar o Backup e ser Feliz

----------


## misterbogus

e for uma relação de custo x benefício boa para vc então abraça.

pelas configurações do aparelho que vi no google, acredito que não terá problemas.

----------

